# Free Energy Devices - Patrick Kelly



## luddite (Nov 13, 2021)

This book is in 2 formats, pdf and epub for your reading pleasure.

It contains 36 detailed designs of free energy devices. You can build these at home the author claims.

He also has a website but the book is much more detailed. Wayback link


----------



## MgvdT (Nov 14, 2021)

Yeah amazing website! (note the little covid reference he has?) 
I shared it back in the day with some previous friends and family, most of them where completely blank towards it.

Good share!


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 14, 2021)

Who here got one to work?


----------



## usselo (Nov 14, 2021)

luddite said:


> This book is in 2 formats, pdf and epub for your reading pleasure.
> 
> It contains 36 detailed designs of free energy devices. You can build these at home the author claims.
> 
> He also has a website but the book is much more detailed. Wayback link


The first link in it is to Bob Boyce's electrolyser design. This is for 'cracking' water into Hydrogen-Oxygen gas. AKA 'Hydroxy'. It first shows how to pulse the current using a diode bridge, then using a 555 plus FETs. It also mentions the importance of magnetism for freeing the gas bubbles from the eletrolyser's plates (among other concerns).

As I understand it (which probably isn't much), the reason for pulsing the current, for using magnets and for Boyce's careful preparation of the electrolyser plates, is because the gases tend to stick to the plates, rather than separate and rise through the water. This sticking gas reduces efficiency so that without all the Boyce componentry and work, the ratio of 'energy in' to 'gas out' is quite low.

Since Boyce showed his work, orthodox scientists have written quite a bit on using ultra-short pulses of current at low voltages (around 2.3 volts IIRC) to make electrolytic production of hydrogen gas much more efficient. Not because they were Boyce followers but because electrolytic production of hydrogen from water is commonplace but power-hungry. The key originating paper seems to be:

A novel method of hydrogen generation by water electrolysis using an ultra-short-pulse power supply - NAOHIRO SHIMIZU, SOUZABURO HOTTA, TAKAYUKI SEKIYA and OSAMU ODA

To my mind, they were working on how to make the energy efficiency most optimal rather than 'way better for relatively little extra effort'. A view seems to have developed that the team were being funded to promote a semiconductor switch that could react quickly enough to produce the most optimally short pulse. So a question that seems unanswered is: if you just pulse the water with the shortest possible pulses you can produce from conventional, cheap electronic components, can you raise hydrogen production levels to the point that the effort is worthwhile?

Put another way, the team were trying to win the 'trophy pulse', rather than the 'pulse next door'. 'Perfect' being the enemy of 'done', Boyce seems to have settled for the pulse next door. At least, judging by the components used in his circuit diagrams.

The best paper I found for showing the range of possiblities for manipulating the electrical side of it (as opposed to the chemistry, magnetism and state of the plate surface of it) was:
Pulse electrolysis of alkaline solutions as highly efficient method of production of hydrogen/oxygen gas mixtures - V. I. Karastoyanov & B. Tzvetkoff

I haven't messed with electrolysis since school but am passing this on because it suggests that Boyce was possibly on the right path when he designed his kit around a pulsed electrolysing current. He may therefore have been on the right path with his other recommendations.

BTW: I did find a claim that water can be electrolytically split with magnets alone. That's at https://www.electricitybook.com/magnetism/. Though it looks as though you need either a supply of magnets or to figure out a way to do it with electromagnets. Hmmmm.

For links to research about improving various aspects of electrolysis, see: Increasing the efficiency of hydrogen production from solar powered water electrolysis.

Re kd-755's question: who had got one to work? The one device I couldn't find in Kelly's site that does *seem* to work (ie, to produce 'torque') is the Jefimenko motor, which is the 'John Galt atmospheric electricity motor' demonstrated in videos in this thread.

It might be interesting to put that motor in an airship and drop a wire down into the airspace below. That might account for some old accounts of balloons and ships being seen in the sky trailing ropes.


----------



## Fexus (Nov 15, 2021)

A device from the website that I think could work is this one: Power From Rotation, Magnetic coupling system

My following explanation is based on Ken Wheeler's discoveries.
Magnets do not attract. Attraction would imply something like two magnets reaching around one another and pulling each other closer (like a hug or something). In truth, they create a low ether pressure point between each other to which they accelerate towards. This is an important distinction because it means that the wheels in the invention above are not interconnected like cogs in a clockwork. No matter how many wheels you attach, you would only ever need to create a force that can spin 2 of them. The rest is done by the local fields of each wheel. In a sense, this would be "cheating" the magnetic inertial system.
(Quick correction: Technically, you won't need enough force to spin 2 wheels, but rather just enough force to overcome the "attraction" _between_ the magnets of two wheels)

I might try to build this. This seems promising. I have some doubts in my mind but I already have plenty of little disc magnets flying around in my room and the setup doesn't seem too complicated so it should be a relatively quick build.


----------



## MgvdT (Nov 15, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Who here got one to work?


Well the 'find the energy in the sky' by means of grounding and going up with a cable (in our experiment it was with a drone) is pretty easy. I never got to the building/expanding of one and i wouldn't recommend anybody to do so because of the world we live in.


_View: https://archive.org/details/CarbonDiox_


John Hutchison's Tesla experiment


----------



## luddite (Nov 15, 2021)

MgvdT said:


> i wouldn't recommend anybody to do so because of the world we live in.


Could you please expand upon this?


----------



## MgvdT (Nov 15, 2021)

luddite said:


> Could you please expand upon this?


In my opinion the financial world couldn't bear it. The motor that runs on alcohol has been long invented and needless to say so are all the other 'free energy' buildings we look at on this site. They don't produce any money, hence the sitting order wants nothing to do with it. We can't win from the sitting order (Schauberger is a good example) and we can't get the bigger group to 'wake up'.

My advice is to get your own engine running on alcohol (or water if you manage  ) and stay quiet about it to the majority of people.


----------



## luddite (Nov 15, 2021)

MgvdT said:


> My advice is to get your own engine running on alcohol (or water if you manage  ) and stay quiet about it to the majority of people.


I completely agree. Don't operate in the beast system with its baubles, trinkets and shekels unless you want to challenge it and lose. 

Instead, build and use it yourself and make and give away the details designs. Propogate not operate.


----------



## Fexus (Nov 15, 2021)

luddite said:


> I completely agree. Don't operate in the beast system with its baubles, trinkets and shekels unless you want to challenge it and lose.
> 
> Instead, build and use it yourself and make and give away the details designs. Propogate not operate.


My plan for when I find a working free energy device is to freely and quietly distribute it among the neighbourhood and friends. Slowly undermining this diabolic system over time and making sure that it can't be traced back to me.

That's my secret guilty pleasure fantasy anyway...


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 15, 2021)

So up to the date/time of this post no-one has made one of the op pdf authors devices work. 
Carry on squiffy!!


----------



## Taira Earth (Nov 15, 2021)

I'm using machine translation.

フリーエネルギーデバイス - Patrick Kelly　【特選SH】

Thank you for introducing this wonderful resource.
I have ported it to the Japanese version of SH.
I've uploaded the Deepl translated Japanese PDF there.
More and more people in Japan are becoming interested in free energy.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Nov 15, 2021)

Thanks for sharing these! I look forward to some downtime to read through these and see how many I've heard of or read about before. =]
To add to the topic, for anyone who isn't familiar with Nigel Cheese (a.k.a Nigel Cooper, Nigel Hands) I recommend spending some time looking through his LinkedInk articles if you're interested, particularly regarding magnetism: https://www.linkedin.com/in/nigel-cheese-ne-hands-ne-cooper-4a9238119/detail/recent-activity/posts/


----------



## Justtheg (Nov 16, 2021)

There's also a section about flat earth


----------



## luddite (Nov 17, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> So up to the date/time of this post no-one has made one of the op pdf authors devices work.
> Carry on squiffy!!


The author compiled the list of other creators devices and provides semi detailed build instructions. He gives his commentary on each on in a blow by blow account. When I am settled into my new home I'll have a go at converting a petrol generator into a water generator. Pick one that you find interesting and you may be able to confirm/deny the claims.


----------



## wizz33 (Nov 17, 2021)

simple free energy devices
youtube channels multi electric and home tech.

home tech
and
multi electric


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 17, 2021)

luddite said:


> The author compiled the list of other creators devices and provides semi detailed build instructions. He gives his commentary on each on in a blow by blow account. When I am settled into my new home I'll have a go at converting a petrol generator into a water generator. Pick one that you find interesting and you may be able to confirm/deny the claims.


Err that is what I have been doing for decades but thanks for the suggestion. It is appreciated.
None of them I have built have worked. And by them I am not referring to the short list in that Kelly fellows pdf.
Granted that could be down to my inability or imperfect materials.
I am utterly convinced Viktor Schauberger managed to get working examples of his tech built and put to use, I sadly do not have the wherewithal to replicate his efforts. I still read through Callum Coates books explaining what Viktor did  and at least a decade or two back there was a video on youtube of a young Dutch chap who went and visited Viktors last apprentice who had  some of his devices at his home but either he did not know how they worked or he didn't want them shown working on camera.

The apprentice was an old man and will be dead now so where his devices ended up god knows.

Incidentally free electrical energy exists today. It comes through the wires connected to your house. The only reason the soul reason the sole reason you and I think it isn't free is because there is a meter in the circuit which tells us it isn't. Hows that for a con hiding in plain sight!

Edit to add
Here is the latest non working effort.

Replicating the content of this video.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8njSD2CqbzY_


​

Earths used were ground spike for left hand side and cold water pipework of an outside tap for the right hand side earth.

LED by itself in the sun produces  0.47v

​LED in shade produces 0.39v
​
Ergo the LED is manufacturing electricity from light
The magnets did absolutely bugger all as did the earths

State of play
Nigel is not revealing ALL!
I am crap at building devices
The nails are not 6 inch, they aren't in the video!
The nails are not iron, they aren't in the video!
I am missing something hiding in plain sight "Now let's see how clever you are." he says right at the beginning of the video!


----------



## luddite (Nov 17, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> that is what I have been doing for decades but thanks for the suggestion. It is appreciated.
> None of them I have built have worked. And by them I am not referring to the short list in that Kelly fellows pdf.


That is honestly very cool. You would have quite the arsenal of useful skills by now. 



kd-755 said:


> convinced Viktor Schauberger managed to get working examples of his tech built and put to use, I sadly do not have the wherewithal to replicate his efforts. I still read through Callum Coates books explaining what Viktor did and at least a decade or two back there was a video on youtube of a young Dutch chap who went and visited Viktors last apprentice who had some of his devices at his home but either he did not know how they worked or he didn't want them shown working on camera.
> 
> The apprentice was an old man and will be dead now so where his devices ended up god knows.


Sounds like a good mystery for someone to solve! I've never heard of this guy befor but that means not a lot as I am new to most of the devices and names in the Patrick Kelly pdf. 




kd-755 said:


> Incidentally free electrical energy exists today. It comes through the wires connected to your house. The only reason the soul reason the sole reason you and I think it isn't free is because there is a meter in the circuit which tells us it isn't. Hows that for a con hiding in plain sigh


Most likely from these atmospheric energy capture devices that are all over every country.


----------



## Taira Earth (Nov 17, 2021)

This is a photo taken by a Japanese steel tower enthusiast, looking up from directly below.
It reminds me of a fractal antenna or a star-fort.


----------



## luddite (Nov 17, 2021)

Taira Earth said:


> steel tower enthusiast


That is a wonderful description of someone who takes these pictures.

And yes, very fractal. I wouldn't have noticed if you didn't mention it. Thanks!


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 17, 2021)

luddite said:


> Most likely from these atmospheric energy capture devices that are all over every country.


Only yesterday I walked alongside a line of these pylons and the HV lines were crackling away on the outward journey on the return they were silent. Were they collecting energy from the whatever they would be crackling all the time and they ain't.
What the pylons are is human engineering that gets the maximum strength and durability from the minimum amount of material. We are good at that computers not so much god help us!


----------



## luddite (Nov 17, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Only yesterday I walked alongside a line of these pylons and the HV lines were crackling away on the outward journey on the return they were silent. Were they collecting energy from the whatever they would be crackling all the time and they ain't.


So your walk debunks it?


kd-755 said:


> We are good at that computers not so much god help us!


That is 100% truth right there. Thankfully many people possess this ingenious streak.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 17, 2021)

luddite said:


> So your walk debunks it?


Yes. Were is the case that a pylon was an electricity harvester then there is no need for them to march in lines. All that would be required would be a 'neighbourhood' pylon with all the switchgear underneath it powering all the homes and buildings within a certain geographical area or a set of smaller ones on the roofs of large buildings or stood nearby supplying the individual buildings needs

As I said earlier the simple con is that we must pay for free electricity that spins a meter. It is the meter that charges.


----------



## luddite (Nov 17, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Yes. Were is the case that a pylon was an electricity harvester then there is no need for them to march in lines. All that would be required would be a 'neighbourhood' pylon with all the switchgear underneath it powering all the homes and buildings within a certain geographical area or a set of smaller ones on the roofs of large buildings or stood nearby supplying the individual buildings needs
> 
> As I said earlier the simple con is that we must pay for free electricity that spins a meter. It is the meter that charges.


Maybe the long lines are able to capture more? 

Do you think that the meter creates the electricity charge? Or the money charge? 
Is the entire HV line system just for show then?


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 17, 2021)

luddite said:


> Maybe the long lines are able to capture more?
> 
> Do you think that the meter creates the electricity charge? Or the money charge?
> Is the entire HV line system just for show then?


The meter creates the financial charge. Electricty will flow when the circuit is complete. Hop I am not telling you how to suck eggs but often the obivious is ignored to our detriment. The swicth being the evidence of this. Break the circuit and there is no electrical flow.

The HV lines hang from huge ceramic insulators. This alone show one where the charge is flowing. It isn't from pylon to wire or wire to pylon.
The HV line is not for show at all. Seems I am not making myself clear, isn't the first time.

The grid is a set of HV lines a network if you will that circulates electricity within itself. When a switch from the HV at transformer level gets turned electricity flows to the transformer and through to end user. If demand goes up and the line from transformer shows an increase that may be too much for the transformer to handle another transformer is turned on and another HV line goes live.
There are HV switching stations around the grid which direct electricity to where it is needed. One in England I think caught fire earlier this year and it was one connected to one of the French interconnectors. Should a couple of such incidents occur simultaneously its goodby grid.


----------



## usselo (Nov 17, 2021)

Taira Earth said:


> View attachment 13780
> 
> It reminds me of a fractal antenna or a star-fort.


I've wondered about star-forts being the remaining foundations of previously much, much taller structures (View attachment 10963 from post-101298, which shows the surviving base of a previously much taller lime-kiln). To see them like this requires us to change our perspective... to see their creators as either:

Very much taller than us, and also building structures very much taller than our tallest structures, or
Conceiving structures very much bigger than themselves and being able to build them (even if the creators were approximately the same height as us.)
Both of these options are possible origins for the Tower of Babel legends.

Trying the perspective-change in another way...  Imagine we are the size of ants. We discover the concrete blocks that are built for the foundations of each leg of a modern, human-built, electricity pylon. Compared to us, the blocks are vast. They are of a cuboid-ish shape and made from 'stone'. What would our ant-sized block-discoverers conclude about the purpose of these blocks? Would the discoverers' scope of possibilities include the idea that the blocks were only the passive supports for much taller *metal* structures whose functions involved the collection and distribution of an invisible force?

To conceive that idea, the ant-sized being would need to be sentient, educated in (or aware of) a diverse range of physical phenomena, and familiar with construction/engineering techniques. And imaginative enough to think about - and apply - the relevant parts from each of these disciplines.

_Battlefield Earth_ made this point in the 'dinosaur/dragon on a golf course' scene. Clip from post-104781: View attachment 13363. The scene makes two points: he *thinks* he has found the source of the monster myths. Bet he has still not seen the big picture.

Conceivably, the iron oxide 'ore' we sometimes quarry from limestone could be the rusted remains of destroyed structures we don't yet understand. Many human towns and cities may be sited:

beneath where these (and other) structures once stood...
but on top of their collapsed remains...
leaving their oxidised and decayed remnants as quarryable resources.


----------



## luddite (Nov 18, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> The grid is a set of HV lines a network if you will that circulates electricity within itself


How and from where? 
It sounds like atmospheric energy from antennas.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 18, 2021)

Fexus said:


> I already have plenty of little disc magnets flying around in my room


I have a great visual of you  standing there with all these small ufo's flying around your head.  



Taira Earth said:


> View attachment 13780
> This is a photo taken by a Japanese steel tower enthusiast, looking up from directly below.
> It reminds me of a fractal antenna or a star fort


Oh wow, they remind me of these images from a @Coulness post in the Lost Key part 1 thread.
The Lost Key: Part 1


----------



## Fexus (Nov 18, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Err that is what I have been doing for decades but thanks for the suggestion. It is appreciated.
> None of them I have built have worked. And by them I am not referring to the short list in that Kelly fellows pdf.
> Granted that could be down to my inability or imperfect materials.
> I am utterly convinced Viktor Schauberger managed to get working examples of his tech built and put to use, I sadly do not have the wherewithal to replicate his efforts. I still read through Callum Coates books explaining what Viktor did  and at least a decade or two back there was a video on youtube of a young Dutch chap who went and visited Viktors last apprentice who had  some of his devices at his home but either he did not know how they worked or he didn't want them shown working on camera.
> ...



Yeah I also don't know what's up with this guy's videos. I actually bought zinc at some point to build his "quantum battery" and it did absolutely nothing. His 1+1=1 video is complete bogus too. He just babbles about ludicrous concepts without mentioning anything substantial at all.


Oracle said:


> I have a great visual of you  standing there with all these small ufo's flying around your head.


I think I may have translated a german idiom without fully realizing that it doesn't exist in english. ^^
They don't fly, sadly.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 18, 2021)

Fexus said:


> Yeah I also don't know what's up with this guy's videos. I actually bought zinc at some point to build his "quantum battery" and it did absolutely nothing. His 1+1=1 video is complete bogus too. He just babbles about ludicrous concepts without mentioning anything substantial at all.


Oh I know he has discovered something and is not babbling.
None of the devices I have built have produced any outputs the originator claims they do. I think but don't know they are all on to something but they all want to make some moolah from it but they don't know how so some sort of madness overcomes them and they disappear without trace up their own arses.

It would be a really easy thing to release a PDF and a video and an mp3 and a word doc and an odt doc and a photo album across the multivariate platforms of the internet simultaneously so as to guarantee at least a fair number of people would get precise instruction in how to build the device but these folks don't want to do that.
They all, Kelly included, seem to want to be paid for changing the world and recognised for changing the world.

I have some experience of Royal Navy types and academic types and what Nigel says about them is pretty much spot on.

I watched one a long while ago and it was a video of an electrician who had noticed a fan overrunning after its power supply had been turned off and had figured out how to power big motors through a copper wire no larger than a phone wire. He set up a demonstration and invited a group of 'free energy people' who ran some sort of web forum (gatekeepers in my estimation) and they filmed the back of his pickup filled with lights and motors all running along nicely from a single wire. They didn't show the connection to the mains, they didn't show the meter not spinning they confirmed the same in voice in the video.
The bloke himself tried to patent his discovery, a death knell if ever there was one, then went on to build a company and last I heard he had been run off the road two or three time but had survived the crashes which totaled his trucks.
Just remembered the name of the site keillynet or some such.

EDIT to add it was keeleynet long gone but likely some of it is in the waybackmachine

As I say they are all onto something as free energy is already here just made measurable and chargeable by the presence of a meter in the circuit and another thing in Paris in the late 1800's early 1900's there were compressed airlines that went to homes and businesses and attached to the compressed air lines were little generators or alternators, sorry cannot recall precisely which went on an off when the airline valve was opened and closed. Dead easy dead simple but no meter you see so it had to go. It did many other things for houses and businesses besides providing electricity.


----------



## usselo (Nov 18, 2021)

Fexus said:


> Yeah I also don't know what's up with this guy's videos. I actually bought zinc at some point to build his "quantum battery" and it did absolutely nothing. His 1+1=1 video is complete bogus too. He just babbles about ludicrous concepts without mentioning anything substantial at all.


There's a sub-genre of videos waiting to be created, where curious souls try to assemble these various devices 'in the open' so other folks can see the results, discuss and be saved the costs of learning. Open source experimentation.

There's a thread for it: Your own repeatable/reproducible experiments on the topic of antiquitech

At times, it's fairly obvious that we're having our legs pulled by entities who actually do understand the sciences and the techniques. If you think about these information drops as partly being wind-ups, then you can speculate that sometimes the fun of the wind-up is to send you off in a ridiculous direction. And sometimes the fun is to set you going in the right direction but missing some vital piece of information. Anyone who's worked in engineering or electronics labs will be familiar with the japes I'm talking about. In those environments your challenge is to learn how the wind-ups look, in addition to the science and technique. Unfortunately, you don't learn either by staying out of the lab...


----------



## Fexus (Nov 18, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Oh I know he has discovered something and is not babbling.
> None of the devices I have built have produced any outputs the originator claims they do. I think but don't know they are all on to something but they all want to make some moolah from it but they don't know how so some sort of madness overcomes them and they disappear without trace up their own arses.
> 
> It would be a really easy thing to release a PDF and a video and an mp3 and a word doc and an odt doc and a photo album across the multivariate platforms of the internet simultaneously so as to guarantee at least a fair number of people would get precise instruction in how to build the device but these folks don't want to do that.
> ...


Here is just a random wayback saved state from that website you linked: Keelynet.com
The looks of that webiste really remind me of the time where the internet was still (mostly) a lawless wasteland. Good times.
Seems like it could have some useful info and ideas.

I thought this one was interesting.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 19, 2021)

What does he mean by 'Gate' in your above link? 


> the wheel will gate against the large magnet for 180 degrees. The magnets that you placed gradually in to 3" will not impair the wheel when it comes around to get back into the gate.​


----------



## Fexus (Nov 19, 2021)

Oracle said:


> What does he mean by 'Gate' in your above link?


I am honestly not sure. I assume it has to do with the "locking" position of two magnets and overcoming it.
Also, the more I think about that hamster wheel, the less likely I think it's going to work. I won't spend much time on it if I ever even get to it.

I find it interesting though that there are so many links in those documents. It's a near infinite rabbit hole to go through.


----------



## Timeshifter (Nov 19, 2021)

I followed one of Nigel Cheese vids.

Neodymium Magnet N/S,  zinc washer, wet paper, copper, repeat x 9 or 12.

Paper has to remain damp or it does not work, same with graphite paper. Size of magnets made zero difference to output voltage.

Power remains as long as paper remains damp. However after 2 days corrosion began on the magnets.

Figure out a material to replace wet paper & this is free energy device. Electricity from magnet, zinc, copper.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 19, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> Power remains as long as paper remains damp


Or, as long as the mysterious energy factor known by us as Water is present. 

Edited: For grammar


----------



## Fexus (Nov 19, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> I followed one of Nigel Cheese vids.
> 
> Neodymium Magnet N/S,  zinc washer, wet paper, copper, repeat x 9 or 12.
> 
> ...



Where do you get the idea from to add the copper? Either way, great job to you for getting this to work! I will try this again!


----------



## Timeshifter (Nov 19, 2021)

Fexus said:


> Where do you get the idea from to add the copper? Either way, great job to you for getting this to work! I will try this again!


From Nigel himself, its on one of his videos


----------



## Fexus (Nov 19, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> From Nigel himself, its on one of his videos


Hey Timeshifter,

I tried to replicate the "battery" with the materials below but I can't get anything out of it. I put in water before the attempt too.

Euro cent coins are only 89% copper so maybe that's the problem?


----------



## AntiSoof (Nov 19, 2021)

All different metals give voltage. Nothing new.


----------



## usselo (Nov 19, 2021)

Fexus said:


> Hey Timeshifter,
> 
> I tried to replicate the "battery" with the materials below but I can't get anything out of it. I put in water before the attempt too.
> 
> Euro cent coins are only 89% copper so maybe that's the problem?


Coins of that level of copper should work fine. Your water needs to be acid though. It needs to be water-vinegar mix or water-pure lemon juice mix (Jif juice works fine). The water only needs to be a bit acid for you to get a voltage. After that you can experiment to see:

What difference the water-vinegar ratio makes to available voltage
What difference the water-vinegar ratio makes to available current
You'll need a multimeter or battery tester obviously...

Edit: Just saw those are magnets... forget my advice above unless you are using copper coins and milk bottle tops


----------



## Timeshifter (Nov 20, 2021)

Fexus said:


> Hey Timeshifter,
> 
> I tried to replicate the "battery" with the materials below but I can't get anything out of it. I put in water before the attempt too.
> 
> ...


Could be, I used copper sheet, and zinc washer. If the paper is dry, no good, or wrong order of materials, or bad connections.


----------



## luddite (Nov 21, 2021)

AntiSoof said:


> All different metals give voltage. Nothing new.


What do you mean "give"?


----------



## AntiSoof (Nov 21, 2021)

luddite said:


> What do you mean "give"?


A current flows naturally between two different metals


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 25, 2021)

Eric Dollard explained this in a video interview he gave its one of the ones with techzombie I think. But this chap makes it crystal.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHIhgxav9LY_​


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Dec 2, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> I followed one of Nigel Cheese vids.
> 
> Neodymium Magnet N/S,  zinc washer, wet paper, copper, repeat x 9 or 12.
> 
> ...



Nice work on this! I bought copper and zinc rod & foil in order to experiment with Nigel's "quantum battery" more. I'd really like to start testing other materials this winter in order to see if I can get something that doesn't need to stay wet, if possible....


What I'm more excited about building is Nigel's 'Kinetic Linear Motor' (KLM) which just uses magnetic push and pull force in the right orientation to create movement. If I actually get it to work my goal is to create a video like someone here recommended, where I would show it working, then take the whole thing apart and chop up the 3D printed parts in one shot to show it's just magnets and plastic, and maybe some bearings. =]


----------



## luddite (Dec 3, 2021)

3D Printing Bear said:


> Nice work on this! I bought copper and zinc rod & foil in order to experiment with Nigel's "quantum battery" more. I'd really like to start testing other materials this winter in order to see if I can get something that doesn't need to stay wet, if possible....
> 
> 
> What I'm more excited about building is Nigel's 'Kinetic Linear Motor' (KLM) which just uses magnetic push and pull force in the right orientation to create movement. If I actually get it to work my goal is to create a video like someone here recommended, where I would show it working, then take the whole thing apart and chop up the 3D printed parts in one shot to show it's just magnets and plastic, and maybe some bearings. =]


This is the path to truth. No one should care about money. As a bear you would understand that taking that ticket falls into a certain small hat playbook which seems to shorten one's life considerably.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Dec 3, 2021)

luddite said:


> This is the path to truth. No one should care about money. As a bear you would understand that taking that ticket falls into a certain small hat playbook which seems to shorten one's life considerably.


Amen, I know _exactly_ where the love of money leads and want nothing to do with it. Ironically I'm considered small-hat "by blood" but thankfully was raised not even knowing until I was a teen and then didn't really care.

I did manage to get ~6.5V out of a 10 cell battery built according to the base specs Nigel has put out. I had some 3/8" x 1/16" N35 magnets and cut 3/8" discs of zinc & copper foil, then wettened paper (white printer type) discs in between. It turns out thickening the wet paper portion ups the voltage some, same with increasing the amount of copper. Oh I also got it to work with a wet piece of bark which was interesting, but one cell still put out ~0.5V. It's entertaining to experiment with and I was pretty thrilled to get voltage on my first try. =]


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 5, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/HY0rZZV7x6A_


----------



## Justtheg (Mar 27, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> The meter creates the financial charge. Electricty will flow when the circuit is complete. Hop I am not telling you how to suck eggs but often the obivious is ignored to our detriment. The swicth being the evidence of this. Break the circuit and there is no electrical flow.
> 
> The HV lines hang from huge ceramic insulators. This alone show one where the charge is flowing. It isn't from pylon to wire or wire to pylon.
> The HV line is not for show at all. Seems I am not making myself clear, isn't the first time.
> ...


If one were to have one of these high voltage transmission lines near their home could they "siphon" some electricity using a device, electric coil, or something? 

Also if "the grid" were to go down what would be some plausible uses for the infrastructure that is still up/what else would be needed to make use of it?


----------



## luddite (Jun 3, 2022)

Update on Patrick Kelly that I just came across. Seems he started a company and got done with fraud. I finished reading his book again and have been looking into the HHO electrolysis. I think that this approach may be fruitful as thousands have done a great job of it on youtube.

Get a solar array and use that for water electrolysis using graphite electrodes
Capture the H2 and O2 separately (many designs exist to show this)
Use the solar to power a compressor and store them in separate tanks for controlled usage
Modify an engine timing and inject and ignite as per gasoline would run an engine usually
I know with 100% certainty that none of what I describe above is free energy but with the cost of old solar panels being easily and cheaply obtainable, and all processes being simple and well-known, then this becomes a sane approach for running an engine for either driving or powering your house at night.



> Genesis World Energy​At the turn of the millennium, a company called Genesis World Energy announced that they were developing a device that would harness energy from water by separating the hydrogen and oxygen atoms and then recombining them. In 2003, the company claimed that its technology was ready and would soon be deployed in automobiles. Under the garb of these highfalutin claims, the company managed to collect 2.5 million dollars from investors for operations. Investors later realized that none of their devices were deployed in any automobile… they were being duped! Patrick Kelly, the owner of Genesis World Energy, was found guilty of fraud and sentenced to five years in prison.


----------



## Udjat (Jun 3, 2022)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned Joseph Newman in this thread, I just saw this thread and had to respond.
Joseph Newman had a wonderful free energy machine that would have changed the world.  There is a documentary about him that the Vice channel put out, and I recommend to anyone a look see!  There are all kinds of docs about him, but I think that the Vice version is important to watch.

This man and his friends and even scientist that had come from all around to look at his work were plagued with death threats.

I am not a big fan of Elon Musk and most of these independent "researchers".  Elon Musk stole the title of the electric motor and all the romanticism of an electrical motor from Tesla, even though people think that he was a fake.  I don't like it when people pretend to give homage to someone that had been ridiculed by so many for their invention(Tesla), and then make bank off of their design after they have gone and can no longer defend their inventions and pattens.  

These "new age" thinkers are, to me, not thinking at all, and totally making you think that they are on the brink of excellence, innovators, and the voice of the future, which is crap.

What it would be like to have wireless power, and a wonderful perpetual motion machine!!!!!  The elite only see these people as liabilities and they get rid of them by either making them look like they are crazy or the other alternative which is death.  The elite only care about how deep their pockets go.

Another thing I don't understand is why is the simple hydro power not used anymore?????   I live in New England and I am surrounded by rivers.  When I look at old pictures of these towns I see mills everywhere.  And what did they use?  Hydro power.  Houses along the rivers took advantage of the rivers' power and used it.  That doesn't sound to off the beaten path for me!  

It's things like this that you realize it is all a money game, and all these wonderful, clean energy ideas are shot down because of the elite and big corporations.


----------



## Timeshifter (Aug 4, 2022)

Today I made the Joule theif and it works.

Not charged anything with it as yet, but a flat (0.5v) 1.5 v tripple A battery powers 4 led's no sweat. Will see how long it lasts.


----------



## Jpisow (Aug 21, 2022)

luddite said:


> This book is in 2 formats, pdf and epub for your reading pleasure.
> 
> It contains 36 detailed designs of free energy devices. You can build these at home the author claims.
> 
> He also has a website but the book is much more detailed. Wayback link


Awesome, thank you for this.


----------



## laanehunt (Oct 4, 2022)

Timeshifter said:


> I followed one of Nigel Cheese vids.
> 
> Neodymium Magnet N/S,  zinc washer, wet paper, copper, repeat x 9 or 12.
> 
> Paper has to remain damp or it does not work, ...


I confirm, that indeed it works. However with some fluctuations, probably because uneven material thickness, roundness of the metal sheets possibly etc. I didn't have an even copper, zinc, paper thickness. Magnets I used are a bit overpowered as well compared to some video I saw which told the magnets to have only 0.5 mm in height. Needs some more tuning and experimentation.

Thanks for the tip @Timeshifter about dampness. I already gave up for this project. But this tip saved it.

Also another interesting connection, the Ewaranon video (History of Plane earth) which showed a lot of ancient tech energy buildings to be near or next to a water source. Water - here's our first clue I suppose.

Video I came across to get the idea to build this little science experiment:

_View: https://t.me/RevealedEye/1637_

I didn't precisely build it 1:1 by the thing showed in the video as it didn't say all the details (all the dimensions of magnets, copper thickness etc.) for it. And it didn't mention anything about the paper to have to be damp. So looks like another half the truth.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Oct 5, 2022)

laanehunt said:


> I confirm, that indeed it works. However with some fluctuations, probably because uneven material thickness, roundness of the metal sheets possibly etc. I didn't have an even copper, zinc, paper thickness. Magnets I used are a bit overpowered as well compared to some video I saw which told the magnets to have only 0.5 mm in height. Needs some more tuning and experimentation.
> 
> Thanks for the tip @Timeshifter about dampness. I already gave up for this project. But this tip saved it.
> 
> I didn't precisely build it 1:1 by the thing showed in the video as it didn't say all the details (all the dimensions of magnets, copper thickness etc.) for it. And it didn't mention anything about the paper to have to be damp. So looks like another half the truth.


I've got quite a few videos working with Nigel's quantum battery tech which may be helpful if you want to pursue it more. I'm working on several ways to maintain the water within each cell and have one that's ~40 days old now and still working just fine: Nigel Cheese's Quantum Battery - New Design at 490+ hours and still going & Update Someone else I'm working with who isn't on this forum has a single cell that's still working at 70+ days now and is just operating off of atmospheric moisture currently. =]


----------



## laanehunt (Oct 9, 2022)

3D Printing Bear said:


> I've got quite a few videos working with Nigel's quantum battery tech which may be helpful if you want to pursue it more. I'm working on several ways to maintain the water within each cell and have one that's ~40 days old now and still working just fine: Nigel Cheese's Quantum Battery - New Design at 490+ hours and still going & Update Someone else I'm working with who isn't on this forum has a single cell that's still working at 70+ days now and is just operating off of atmospheric moisture currently. =]


Thanks, much appreciated!

I watched the videos and I'm very impressed by how methodically you approach on this subject to replicate things. I'm pursuing my own projects but nothing found yet. I'll try to replicate you water cell, but now I'm also interested in that atmospheric humidity method you mentioned. Looking forward on your discoveries.


----------

